# Metering a sub panel



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is on my personal house. I have a room behind my garage that i rent out. Currently i rent it out for a flat monthly fee, but i would the guy in there now is taking advantage of the "free" electricity. So id like to set put a meter on the sub panel and just bill out accordingly. More fair to all parties involved. I started looking up meters and everything i find is a lot more expensive and high tech than i need, with lcd displays that read out different figures and what not. I just need something cheap and simple. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Go to the power company and see if they have old meters they want to give away.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

thats actually not a bad idea. I could mount a can in my attic and itd be out of sight, although, id have to get in the attic every month


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just the other day I happened across a site that was selling meters for RV parks. I think the price was just over $100 which surprised me.

Might even check E-bay.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

8V71 said:


> Just the other day I happened across a site that was selling meters for RV parks. I think the price was just over $100 which surprised me.
> 
> Might even check E-bay.


genius. I found a wealth of knowledge when looking up rv stuff. I found a kit that looks similar to the power company meteres but much smaller. Mini can, mini meter, etc.... The whole kit is under 40 bucks



I was hoping to find something that is real low key though, something that mounts next to the panel in my house and is more low profile and i don't have to get creative with mounting


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ive found them on ebay for as little as $15. havent had a problem yet. installed on an old school building being used for misc. things


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

papaotis said:


> ive found them on ebay for as little as $15. havent had a problem yet. installed on an old school building being used for misc. things



whats it look like?


this type of thing is what im after, although not at this price tag
http://www.submetering4less.com/residential.htm


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

jimmy21 said:


> whats it look like?
> 
> 
> this type of thing is what im after, although not at this price tag
> http://www.submetering4less.com/residential.htm


what im talking about is used and refurbished poco type meters. a little more complicated to install, but a lot cheaper. you have to install a normal meter socket in between your service and whatever load you want to measure


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

First thing is to either check your local poco rule book to see if sub metering for dwellings is even allowed, or you could just call somebody there and ask as well. 

Second , if it is ok, then I suggest you purchase The Electrical Detective and then download one of the free apps at Itunes that works with it.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Double check with your local rental/tenant authorities. I am pretty sure billing for power like that is not permitted here.

It does happen all the time though.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive bought KWh meters off ebay for real cheap, and a socket, you are looking at under $100.

You can even break the meter seal, and spin the dials all back to zero and youll have a running measurement.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBS said:


> Double check with your local rental/tenant authorities. I am pretty sure billing for power like that is not permitted here.
> 
> It does happen all the time though.


Its not permitted here either for most cases, but if your tennant agrees to it, you are good.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Here you are not allowed to sub meter and bill per KWH. What marinas do is to bill everyone there % of use of the overall bill w/out any markup.

I believe you are good to go if you don't make any money on the tenants usage of electricity.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

ah, gotcha. Because you would be reselling the power, basically making yourself an illegal utility company


----------

